

Ask HN: (idea) A Blog on world's most creative hacks and side projects - tikna

I am inspired by a lot of projects posted on HN as "Weekend Hacks". Simply brilliant.<p>I am working on a blog to list out selected projects, know about their creators and the hacks. Already contacted few hacker's regarding their project, and first article is taking shape.<p>URL of landing page: http://hackers.li (Request you to subscribe)<p>I do not intend to make money out of it. Focus is on fulfilling the purpose of bringing out inspiring and creative hacks.<p>I am looking for suggestions or critics for the idea?
======
swanson
Might want to collaborate with these guys: <http://www.weekendhacker.net/>

~~~
tikna
I am following this site since its launch. They are doing a great job. Most of
the ideas coming from there are typical startup ideas. I am trying to target
slightly different group.

Thanks for the inputs. :)

------
dholowiski
Clickable <http://hackers.li>

------
Mz
I would suggest you define your audience/find your audience. I say this as
someone who has a couple of websites that grew out of emails I wrote on lists
where I was popular and then, when I left one such list, the websites largely
languished, in part because they had no audience, there was no one whom I was
speaking to, there was no definition for what I should communicate. In recent
weeks, I seem to no longer be the red headed bastard stepchild in some circles
and, combined with other events in my life, I am beginning to write more. For
now, I am mostly writing more emails for some subjects and it hasn't really
led yet to significant development of the websites on those topics. I expect
it to eventually lead to that, but it hasn't yet. However, on another topic
entirely, I have found an audience and am suddenly productive after
languishing a long, long time, even though the intended audience is currently
only one person.

If you don't know whom you are speaking to, it is difficult to know what to
say.

Best of luck.

~~~
tikna
Thanks for the inputs. I will keep that in mind. Targeting the right audience
will be a sort of challenge for me because the idea is still untested.

